# I went to karate dojo



## Manny (Jul 12, 2011)

Next saturday an exhibition is given at a sports center area, the organizatos of these exhibition is the in house karate dojo (Okinawa karate Do Franchaise some kind of Shito Ryu) so I went to vist the sensei to know how the exhibit is gona be. I will participate with the taekwondo daojang I am part of.

I sat and see the children karate class and the sensei is a good one, his technike is clean and crisp and his kata performance is very good in short talk I like it.The sensei knows when to be strong and when to have fun (with the children).

I will return to see his adult class.

As I wrote I liked what I saw and I want to incursionate in another martial art, what I like about karate is it's katas and ipon kumite.

Manny


----------



## Thesemindz (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm glad you're having fun Manny. We train to fight, but life's too short not to have a good time along the way.

Good luck in the karate classes.


-Rob


----------



## Manny (Jul 12, 2011)

The lineaje of Okinawa Karate Club Dojo (clubs) is SHUDOKAN from sensei Toyama, I think I'm going to try it this summer, any info you have about SHUDOKAN? how diferent is from SHOTOKAN or SHITO-RYU?

Manny


----------



## Kong Soo Do (Jul 12, 2011)

Manny said:


> The lineaje of Okinawa Karate Club Dojo (clubs) is SHUDOKAN from sensei Toyama, I think I'm going to try it this summer, any info you have about SHUDOKAN? how diferent is from SHOTOKAN or SHITO-RYU?
> 
> Manny



Hi Manny,

They are all very similar because they have the same shared lineage through Yasutsune "Anko" Itosu Sensei.  Itosu Sensei basically fathered (along with Kanryo Higashionna Sensei) all of the major Ryus in Okinawa with the exception of Uechi Ryu which came from Uechi Kanbun Sensei.  All are very good forms of Karate and you should very much enjoy the training.

Let us know!


----------



## dancingalone (Jul 13, 2011)

Manny said:


> The lineaje of Okinawa Karate Club Dojo (clubs) is SHUDOKAN from sensei Toyama, I think I'm going to try it this summer, any info you have about SHUDOKAN? how diferent is from SHOTOKAN or SHITO-RYU?
> 
> Manny



Any Shudokan karate you see will likely have much higher stances than is typical in Shotokan or Shito-ryu.  The dojo I am familiar with still teach some kobudo as well.  They use the common Itosu kata like Pinan, Passai, etc.  They are a few Shudokan-specific kata that are closely guarded.


----------



## dancingalone (Jul 13, 2011)

Kong Soo Do said:


> Hi Manny,
> 
> They are all very similar because they have the same shared lineage through Yasutsune "Anko" Itosu Sensei.  Itosu Sensei basically fathered (along with Kanryo Higashionna Sensei) all of the major Ryus in Okinawa with the exception of Uechi Ryu which came from Uechi Kanbun Sensei.  All are very good forms of Karate and you should very much enjoy the training.



I can't let you get away with forgetting Goju-ryu karate which originated with Miyagi, Choju and Higashionna, Kanryu.  It's probably the second or third most popular "ryu" and we distinctly use different kata than those that came through Itsosu.


----------



## dancingalone (Jul 13, 2011)

<shamefully hangs head>
Umm, typo alert.  I mean Chojun above instead of Choju.  I'm off to do some push ups in penance.


----------



## Kong Soo Do (Jul 13, 2011)

dancingalone said:


> I can't let you get away with forgetting Goju-ryu karate which originated with Miyagi, Choju and Higashionna, Kanryu.  It's probably the second or third most popular "ryu" and we distinctly use different kata than those that came through Itsosu.



Your absolutely right!  My apologies for the oversight...I'll go do some push ups too :uhyeah:


----------

